# Quick Lesson on Snow Pictures



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Having trouble getting your snow to come out white instead of dull gray?

Feel free to drop by for a lesson on exposure compensation entitled, "Honey, why is the snow so gray and your face so dark?" at: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/10/honey-why-is-the-snow-so-gray/


----------

